# Where is this thread?



## Chaszz (Dec 9, 2015)

I am new to Talk Classical. The last time I was here I found a thread where comeone was posting videos of complete operas, I think mostly from Youtube. I casn't find it now. Can anyone please tell me where I can find that thread? Thanks.


----------



## Revitalized Classics (Oct 31, 2018)

There is a sub-forum for opera videos here: 
https://www.talkclassical.com/opera-videos/

I think the thread you are looking for is "Opera on YouTube" - the link for that is: 
Opera on YouTube


----------



## mparta (Sep 29, 2020)

if you're looking for a thread that doesn't deteriorate into a discussion of Maria Callas...

It doesn't exist.


----------



## vivalagentenuova (Jun 11, 2019)

mparta said:


> if you're looking for a thread that doesn't deteriorate into a discussion of Maria Callas...
> 
> It doesn't exist.


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## BachIsBest (Feb 17, 2018)

mparta said:


> if you're looking for a thread that doesn't deteriorate into a discussion of Maria Callas...
> 
> It doesn't exist.


Well, who would want to comment on a thread unless Maria Callas was involved?


----------



## Chaszz (Dec 9, 2015)

mparta said:


> if you're looking for a thread that doesn't deteriorate into a discussion of Maria Callas...
> 
> It doesn't exist.


I would replace 'deteriorate' with 'become elevated'.


----------

